# Dyno Chart: GA16DE-T (7 psi)



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

here ya'll go. :thumbup: 



















Max HP: 153
Max TQ: 152


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

looks good!
what are you running for a setup?
exhaust, engine managmnet, MAF, injectors, etc.... I am still tuning my setup and looking to get it on a dyno soon.
-dave


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Very nice, I think 150 is a perfect everyday driving number on the sentra.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats not too shabby at all, but whats been done to your car? Your website on your car is a bit outdated  hard to know what you've done to it...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a good number for only 7psi!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually deric dynoed at the ser convention and from what everyone at the convention was saying the dyno was dynoing low for every car.

he's got about the same setup as me. except he's got the 3" exhaust.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

These numbers seem more reasonable honestly compared to the numbers NPM and Wes got; not saying they're illegit though, but that a simple turbokit netting an extra 60% seemed awfully weary, but an extra 100% increase in horsepower from just changing to a 240sx maf alone sounds nearly impossible. I don't see any differences in your turbo setup than when NPM has theres dynoed at 200hp and 180tq...I don't get why they got such high numbers. Hope I did my math right too, should be if stock ga16's get about 100whp, and the turbo without the maf is 160whp, and the turbo with the maf only (no cams and aquamist) is a little over 200whp. It really makes me wonder why the numbers differ so greatly even with the same parts...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's 3rd grade Stillen logic man.

Mike Young had the NA cams in his car, so did Wes, Wes has headwork as well as the cams and 3" exhaust...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

AznVirus,
your car is an automatic, right? those number sound about right for 7psi..
Is your exhaust 3" from the turbo back? what size injectors are you running?
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

was auto... sorry I'm only answering for him cuz he's at work and won't be on till later.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

AznVirus, you make a fellow GA16 owner proud. Nice!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Deric's car is nicely done, had a chance to witness this dyno. Granted it was a bunch of monkey's running it. I think all cars dynoed pretty low there! 

The difference between my car/mike's and other people are mainly the boost controller. I do not have water injection granted it does not make power just provides longevity and maybe allows slightly more boost. I will also ad that the cars without JWT cams fall waaay off on the top end, compare this dyno to mine with cams and it makes over 200 lb ft from 4000 to redline

Good job Deric, did you get those gaskets yet?


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

wes said:


> I will also ad that the cars without JWT cams fall waaay off on the top end, compare this dyno to mine with cams and it makes over 200 lb ft from 4000 to redline


just checking... for the b14 guy, do you still have function of your VTC? could this explain the drop off? 
-dave


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

correct me if im wrong, but even with out vtc, without th jwt ecu hp drops off at 6250 and tq around 4500rpm right?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Ahhh my project feels like its going in slow motion when i see other peoples charts........ but soon enough ill be the proud owner of a GA16DE-T good stuff man what turbo are you using a T25 or T28


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah I see now, sorry didn't mean to sound offensive towards your cars, I just couldn't figure out the missing part at the time. But it makes sense now. Kind of makes me want to go turbo heh, but I can't afford to have any downtime on my car at the moment, and I think theres a bit more cash I have to make if I want get the "extra" horsepower...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thank you all for the complements. its a good baseline dyno, but the fun starts w/ a boost controller. looking to put some cams in and get some headwork done. here is what im running so far:

JWT ECU
3" Cat-Back SS piping w/ Apex'i N1 Turbo muffler
Magnaflow 3" resonator
S14 KA MAF
Hotshot kit: 370cc inj., t28 GTi-R turbo, hks intercooler

wes, bit lazy on the gaskets (its summertime), but havent noticed any of the gasket being burned off if i did have a leak.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dave_f said:


> just checking... for the b14 guy, do you still have function of your VTC? could this explain the drop off?
> -dave


It should be oposite effect as JWT edits where the stock computer normally pulls timing at around 4200 rpm's so it normally makes more power. What really effects the upper range are the cams, this is why JWT realized a 42whp gain over the stock cams at red-line.


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

I NEED TO DYNO MY SETUP...ESPECIALLY WITH A DISCO POTATO T28...HOTSHOT SAID IT'LL ADD AN ADDITIONAL 10HP...I NEED TO KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A DYNO SHOP IN SAN DIEGO,CA?...

'97 NISSAN LUCINO GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

can you stop posting in all capital letters?  

i like your car, its very clean! why don't you start another thread in the southwest section to ask about the dyno.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> thank you all for the complements. its a good baseline dyno, but the fun starts w/ a boost controller. looking to put some cams in and get some headwork done. here is what im running so far:
> 
> JWT ECU
> 3" Cat-Back SS piping w/ Apex'i N1 Turbo muffler
> ...


Looking good... :thumbup: Wish I could have been there, keep up the good work.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SKEEBODET said:


> I NEED TO DYNO MY SETUP...ESPECIALLY WITH A DISCO POTATO T28...HOTSHOT SAID IT'LL ADD AN ADDITIONAL 10HP...I NEED TO KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A DYNO SHOP IN SAN DIEGO,CA?...
> 
> '97 NISSAN LUCINO GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


Why is it everytime you post it's in other people's threads and it's about your car. At least once comment on topic...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

and please knock off the caps


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SKEEBODET said:


> I NEED TO DYNO MY SETUP...ESPECIALLY WITH A DISCO POTATO T28...HOTSHOT SAID IT'LL ADD AN ADDITIONAL 10HP...I NEED TO KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A DYNO SHOP IN SAN DIEGO,CA?...
> 
> '97 NISSAN LUCINO GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v245/[redacted]/Untitled-2_copy.bmp


*Sorry, I was bored and PS was open.


----------



## South (2 mo ago)

I got a na ga16de running 300hp cowford cams... 4way independent injection throttle body...cp pistons and a few other goods


----------

